
Ask HN: When will the music stop? - usgroup
What do you think HN? Will the tech bubble burst and the music stop? What will happen to tech and startups when low interest money is not in abundance?
======
ta05202019
Right? I was just listening to ray dalios YouTube clip on the economy and it
sounds like it’s high time for some deleveraging.

~~~
usgroup
I fear it’s an inevitability. Is anyone here old enough to have lived through
the last credit cycle that can speak to what happened in tech as a result?

